# Does anybody make a bike specific multitool with pliers?



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

I've looked around, but I can't find what I'm looking for. Basically, I'd like something like a leatherman with a chain tool and hex wrenches.


----------



## nmba guy (Jul 28, 2005)

I just keep a pair of small channel locks in my pack, 6" I think. has come in very handy on a number of occations and can be more useful than just a pair of pliers


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

Does your Scalpel have a Lefty without the lockout option? Hollow tube that you can look at your front tire through? Get the Lefty head Wrench tool. It drops right in to that hollow steerer tube. http://www.cannondale.com/a_a/gear/08/SS/model-7A500.html#tools


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a small Leatherman type tool made by Columbia (the clothing company) that has a small plier/knife/phillips/std screwdrivers & flashlight. Not a bike tool but it is so small it is easy to carry in the camelback or tool bag; I take it in case I need to grab onto a cable or whatever.


----------



## J_S (Sep 12, 2005)

*CRKT Zilla tool*

http://crkt.com/idworksintro.html

It holds a couple of standard bits.

Then there's the Swiss Army Knife with a chain tool and pliers:

http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toys/Swiss-Army-Large-Mountain-Bike-Knife/2119933/product.html

I would suggest carrying the individual tools you think you need in a small bag. I find multi-tools heavy and awkward to use.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

RavX has a bike specific tool with pliers:

http://www.ravx.com/2008_product/pages_products_08/tools_08/evo_x2.html


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry to bring back such an old thread but want to know if anyone has found anything recent with pliers. Doesnt look like much available.


----------

